# Vizsla stretches forward



## Amber2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

On this morning's walk Amber started stretching forward e.g. going down on her front legs and stretching out for sometime. She did this repeatedly throughout the walk. She's done this before just before being sick, but she was sick this time. Thinking she has sprained something. Just wondering if anyone else has encountered this before?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Is Amber sick, otherwise? Has she displayed any other symptoms that would make you think she doesn't feel well?

I know dogs can take this stance when their stomach is upset. They're attempting to get into a more comfortable position. There was another member on here that posted a question similar to yours regarding the stretching forward stance. This dog had a lot of other symptoms though, ranging from lethargy to vomiting, etc. It went on for months. If I remember correctly he ended up getting diagnosed with a bowel disease, and then lupus. Not saying at all that your pup is sick like this, but keep an eye on it.


----------



## Amber2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Lilyloo! Seems it was a phase for Amber and she stopped doing it the next day. Maybe her stomach was upset.


----------

